# New TT or Toyota Supra



## Pontypwl (Feb 17, 2016)

With a 7/8 month lead time, I'm looking to order a new car to replace my 2019 TT black edition. Can't decide between a black edition TTS or a Toyota Supra. Any thoughts?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Supra in Lightning Yellow would be my choice, but may be Prominence Red
Hoggy.


----------



## Ian-TTC (Dec 21, 2021)

Supra looks nice in yellow as Hoggy says, best to test drive both, also if buying new the supra might be going manual this year, for me I'd be looking at a Alpine A110


----------



## Kenway (Jul 19, 2021)

I liked how the new Supra looks outside and inside. For me the deal breaker was the shameful BMW stuff. If I wanted a BMW engine I would have bought BMW. Nothing against BMW (I love BMW actually more than any manufacturer). 
If you can look past that, I'd say SUPRA. Its way more exciting. And besides TT is getting long in the tooth. Especially that you already had a TT.


----------



## SiriusProjects (Apr 14, 2021)

Kenway said:


> I liked how the new Supra looks outside and inside. For me the deal breaker was the shameful BMW stuff. If I wanted a BMW engine I would have bought BMW. Nothing against BMW (I love BMW actually more than any manufacturer).
> If you can look past that, I'd say SUPRA. Its way more exciting. And besides TT is getting long in the tooth. Especially that you already had a TT.


I used to have a Toyota Supra Mk4 and whilst the new model looks great, I have to agree that putting a BMW engine in it has put me off getting one. Trouble is the prices for a Mk4 Supra in good condition are on the ascendance right now. I'd still rather have another one of them though if given the choice.


----------



## Kenway (Jul 19, 2021)

SiriusProjects said:


> I used to have a Toyota Supra Mk4 and whilst the new model looks great, I have to agree that putting a BMW engine in it has put me off getting one. Trouble is the prices for a Mk4 Supra in good condition are on the ascendance right now. I'd still rather have another one of them though if given the choice.


For me it just didn’t make sense for Toyota (king of engines and reliability) to pull such a move.
If they had anything from their in-house solutions. I would definitively have bought one yesterday.
If OP doesn’t mind, then Supra would be the best (most exciting choice).

Not to say that the car is bad or anything. Germans and Japanese did collaborate before, to almost devastating effect. 

I had my hopes up that the 2.0L Supra would be their own engine and I would be ready (as many others I assume) to take it over 3.0L Bavaria "WunderMaschine". But sadly no such luck.


----------



## wendigo (Oct 28, 2015)

It may be long in the tooth but on looks alone inside and out I would still take the TT over the Supra.


----------



## Kenway (Jul 19, 2021)

wendigo said:


> It may be long in the tooth but on looks alone inside and out I would still take the TT over the Supra.


My comment on the age of the model was more the fact that mechanically its old...a lot of things were used from 2013 A3 model. And hardware is outdated too. Especially if you are considering buying a new one.
2nd hand they are still good deal.

Still Supra is more fun to drive. I tried the 2.0L model and it was loads of fun. Cant imagine how 3.0L is.

Sadly Audi is not going for 4th gen TT. So this is as good as it gets.

However I'm sure my next car wont be just a newer MY of TT. I didn't lease my car. I own it.

I don't buy cars every day, Im sure as hell not going to buy the same car I just had...otherwise why did I sell the old one?

The only time buy the same car new MY makes sense if your lease is out...


----------



## Barmybob (Nov 4, 2015)

For the money the Supra looks a tempting buy. Personally I don't find it at all attractive, though I would prefer it to the Alpine, I really didn't like that car 

If I was to venture to the Toyota dealership, to place an order for the Supra I just know I would walk away having placed an order for a Yaris GR with the circuit pack instead! Yes I know the 6 cylinder in the Supra sounds fantastic but the grip and point to point ability of the little Yaris would certainly win me over. And - It's all Toyota.


----------



## Kenway (Jul 19, 2021)

Barmybob said:


> For the money the Supra looks a tempting buy. Personally I don't find it at all attractive, though I would prefer it to the Alpine, I really didn't like that car
> 
> If I was to venture to the Toyota dealership, to place an order for the Supra I just know I would walk away having placed an order for a Yaris GR with the circuit pack instead! Yes I know the 6 cylinder in the Supra sounds fantastic but the grip and point to point ability of the little Yaris would certainly win me over. And - It's all Toyota.


GR Yaris is the proof that Toyota can make a fun sport car from scratch. Also the proof that they didn't believe in the Supra project and were afraid to sink any $ and R&D time to make it 100% Toyota.

I haven't heard any of the car reviewers say anything bad about Yaris. Most were grinning ear to ear while driving. 

If someone went back few years in time and told us that we will chose a sport Yaris over a "new Supra". They would be deemed crazy and thrown in to the loony bin.


----------



## Kenway (Jul 19, 2021)

Pontypwl said:


> With a 7/8 month lead time, I'm looking to order a new car to replace my 2019 TT black edition. Can't decide between a black edition TTS or a Toyota Supra. Any thoughts?


OP you are quiet... any thought on this?

Also maybe elaborate why would you consider buying newer MY of the same car that you drove 2 times by now (if your signature is up to date...since you owned TTS in 2016)?
is this a lease end thing?

What are your thoughts on Supra in general?


----------



## Ian-TTC (Dec 21, 2021)

Kenway said:


> GR Yaris is the proof that Toyota can make a fun sport car from scratch. Also the proof that they didn't believe in the Supra project and were afraid to sink any $ and R&D time to make it 100% Toyota.
> 
> I haven't heard any of the car reviewers say anything bad about Yaris. Most were grinning ear to ear while driving.
> 
> If someone went back few years in time and told us that we will chose a sport Yaris over a "new Supra". They would be deemed crazy and thrown in to the loony bin.


The Yaris is a lovely looking car and it's great that Toyota built it but for the money its a very compromised car, I did have one on order but after the 90 minute test drive I was left very underwhelmed and cancelled the order,my previous turbo GT86 was a far superior car.


----------



## Barmybob (Nov 4, 2015)

Ian-TTC said:


> The Yaris is a lovely looking car and it's great that Toyota built it but for the money its a very compromised car, I did have one on order but after the 90 minute test drive I was left very underwhelmed and cancelled the order, my previous turbo GT86 was a far superior car.


That is interesting. I've only ever seen the Yaris in the showroom and in reviews, Harry's Garage for example. I didn't want to take it out for a test drive in case I got too tempted, the little fiesta ST almost did that to me and I was considering living with one as my daily.

Annoyingly for the Supra budget there is just not really much else available in two door Coupé form, other than the TT or the Mustang V8. The low spec Cayman, or Cayman T could be, if you are steady with options, but that 4 cylinder motor sounds horrible. One of the most disappointing test drives I've ever had, really wanted to love the car.


----------



## Barmybob (Nov 4, 2015)

Or... the new F-type 4 Cylinder. Inside it has the new virtual cockpit but sadly no update to the rest of the in car entertainment. Yes it is an old design with an old school driving position and no luggage space, but the car still looks stunning.


----------



## Kenway (Jul 19, 2021)

Yaris GR wouldn't be my car of choice as a "fun small car" TBH. My ideal manual fun car is MX5. But the GR and 86 do show that Toyota has the potential to make fun cars.

@Barmybob yes it is true. There is very little to choose in the small coupe segment. I don't like Top Gear (yeah shoot me) but I agree with Jeremy. Driving Mustang in Europe makes you look like a tool and a wannabe American (Richard Hammond  ).. Its also anything but "small" when used on European roads. Cayman/Boxster would be my choice. But they are crazy expensive - new and used. 

Regarding the sound...well watch CarWow. Every single car they reviewed in the past 2 years. Has had a disappointing rev/limiting engine & exhaust sound. At this point 4 pot and 6 pot sound the same... (thanks EU and your cissy regulations). 😡

You want sweet sounding fun car? Man up and dig for mid 2000s' era cars (BMW and Mercedes in particular). Had a friend show me his old CLK 500 V8. 😍Sound was miles better than anything today


----------



## Barmybob (Nov 4, 2015)

Kenway said:


> Sound was miles better than anything today


The 2.5 5 cylinder motor in my 2018 TTRS sounds fantastic. In the 80's & 90's I had 5 cylinder Coupé's and Quattro's and the RS so reminds me of those. The way the car barks and roars actually takes me back to standing in a forest in North Yorkshire on a rally stage, listening to my Audi hero's approach then come flying past.

Also not really a fan of Top Gear but as Chris Harris said, in 2017 when track reviewing the TTRS "you could buy this car for the engine alone, it really is that good." So I did


----------



## Pontypwl (Feb 17, 2016)

Thanks for all your thoughts. Was going for the Supra, but disappointed by the lack of options - none! Supra 2.0 lacks parking sensors and blind spot monitoring, which is standard on US and EU models, and would be useful with the limited visibility and long bonnet - not available in the UK. Wasn't sure about the Supra 3.0 with only rear wheel drive as I'm so used to quattro on my TT. I wasn't expecting to be able to order another TT, as I thought they were going to stop making them in 2021. Thought about another one as it's easily the best car I've owned.


----------



## Pontypwl (Feb 17, 2016)

However, echoing some of your thoughts, I've had two, so try something else. Just put a deposit down on a 2022 BMW M240i X-Drive 3-door coupe. 6 cylinder engine, 382bhp, 500 Nm torque, 4 wheel drive, sounds great, hits 60 in 4.1 seconds and is slightly cheaper than a TTS. What's not to like...


----------



## Heath (Apr 12, 2016)

Pontypwl said:


> However, echoing some of your thoughts, I've had two, so try something else. Just put a deposit down on a 2022 BMW M240i X-Drive 3-door coupe. 6 cylinder engine, 382bhp, 500 Nm torque, 4 wheel drive, sounds great, hits 60 in 4.1 seconds and is slightly cheaper than a TTS. What's not to like...


Hi Pontypwl, I remember I bought my black edition at the same time as you, it was down to you that I went for the black rings and never regretted it. I was thinking about changing too but have decided to stick with the TT. Only done 10,000 in nearly 3 years and still loving the car ( my 3rd TT). Good luck with the Beemer.


----------



## Kenway (Jul 19, 2021)

@Pontypwl I heard about the criminally bad equipment list for Supra 2.0 from CarWoW. But I thought it was either a mistake or something they fixed. Toyota has some id*otic equipment solutions. They did the same stunt with park sensors for GT86! What imbecile was behind that decision? And why shaft UK only?! I understand your concerns in that regards and completely approve of your decision.

Quattro vs RWD
I guess that is just preference. RWD is more fun no doubt, but quattro is good for bad weather. However TT doesn't have the "real quattro" (maybe the TTRS has). I was surprised to learn that the quattro badge on my TT is not the same as the one on my cousin's A7.
Haldex system is good when it comes to getting you out of sticky situations. But I would prefer the true quattro. Still, miles better than FWD/RWD in bad weather that's for sure.

Good job on the BMW. I never liked the old 2. Looked like a mini 4 wannabe. And thank god they "listened" to their fans and didnt put BMW 4 grill on it...

New BMW 2 looks amazing


----------



## Pontypwl (Feb 17, 2016)

Kenway said:


> @Pontypwl I heard about the criminally bad equipment list for Supra 2.0 from CarWoW. But I thought it was either a mistake or something they fixed. Toyota has some id*otic equipment solutions. They did the same stunt with park sensors for GT86! What imbecile was behind that decision? And why shaft UK only?! I understand your concerns in that regards and completely approve of your decision.
> 
> Quattro vs RWD
> I guess that is just preference. RWD is more fun no doubt, but quattro is good for bad weather. However TT doesn't have the "real quattro" (maybe the TTRS has). I was surprised to learn that the quattro badge on my TT is not the same as the one on my cousin's A7.
> ...


After looking at numerous YouTube videos, it seemed the 3.0 Supra was only really tested in warmer climes. Didn't think too much about it but then found a video which referred to the Supra as a 3 season car and said it didn't perform that we'll in the winter months. I know we don't get really bad winters anymore, but UK roads can get really shitty at times and was concerned about putting that much torque down through the rear wheels on a greasy/slippery surface.

The X Drive on the M240i is a bit like the quattro on the TT, but reversed, with a rear wheel bias.


----------



## Kenway (Jul 19, 2021)

Pontypwl said:


> After looking at numerous YouTube videos, it seemed the 3.0 Supra was only really tested in warmer climes. Didn't think too much about it but then found a video which referred to the Supra as a 3 season car and said it didn't perform that we'll in the winter months. I know we don't get really bad winters anymore, but UK roads can get really shitty at times and was concerned about putting that much torque down through the rear wheels on a greasy/slippery surface.
> 
> The X Drive on the M240i is a bit like the quattro on the TT, but reversed, with a rear wheel bias.


I mean Tedward from Youtube drove his old e92 M3 V8 RWD with some good winter rubber on terrible snow night in Michigan.

Its possible to use RWD car in winter. You just need a brain and common sense. As well as $ to get a decent winters. Still stressful as hell.

Issue these days is that winter is not snowy in Europe anymore. Except few days in the season. So most will buy rain capable tires with limited snow capabilities.

Also no matter if it's end of December. The governments of all European countries will be surprised with sudden snow. Despite having satellites and weather stations.

So on day 1 of snow, no one except people with X5 size SUV is safe. Not until the jackasses from the road maintenance department find where they stored their road salt and snow cleaners.

We had a nasty snow day around Christmas. And no amount of tires + quattro+ skill and careful driving helped me. I was going sideways and I couldn't go uphill faster than 10kmh.

Best advice I was given is to forgo styling during winter and just get the smallest Audi approved rims and fit best tires for the price difference.

Instead of "living on the mediocrity" by driving all seasons on 19inch.

But anyways, you chose well 

So XDrive to the rescue


----------



## Kenway (Jul 19, 2021)

@Pontypwl *ok you are going to find this funny.
I posted my TT on our local car selling website yesterday.*
I set such a high price that very few would even call (not that other 6 Mk3 TTs weren't overpriced there too). Just to test the waters.
Few hours later, a guy calls me and asks to see the car & test drive it. He loved that the car is in amazing condition and its bone stock. Transferred me the money today and we just finished with ownership transfer...

I felt like a giant vulture came and swooped the car in like what few hours

So yeah, I no longer have the TT and my time at this forum is done . (and I just ordered 6L of MOTUL 8100X Clean+)

Got a banger of a deal for it.

Gonna go and fish me a previous late model facelift BMW 4 435d 3.0L diesel. I saw a couple of them in great shape and just have to fork over 2000EUR for the most of them.

Hope to see you on the BMW forums soon 😅


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

wow, such a quick sale... are you sure your TT wasn't underpriced ?


----------



## Kenway (Jul 19, 2021)

kevin#34 said:


> wow, such a quick sale... are you sure your TT wasn't underpriced ?


Hahaha no quite the opposite. Other sellers had younger MY but less equipment and 4 out 6 lacked DSG (2 were diesels).
Also 5 of them were over 100k km while mine was 93,000km.
Overall only one had better car.
I just put the same over inflated price as all of them. Except when you looked at my car you feel like you are getting less ripped off.


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

understood, good for you


----------



## Kenway (Jul 19, 2021)

kevin#34 said:


> understood, good for you


I think this "micro chip" shortage has contributed to up in sales of 2nd hand cars. With the delivery times being what they are and some options not being available due to chips.

I believe its time. I had the car since 2016. But now the age did its thing. The leaking coolant + f-cking seat backrest. The costs are just adding up. And I cannot stomach Audi behaviour towards customers.

I have a good connection and relationship with BMW. So maybe my maintenance will be a lot more pleasurable experience.
Plus a diesel engine will save a euro or two on the gas station.


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

the microchip crises surely boosted 2nd hand market price a lot! I sold my TTS with no effort for 5.000 eur less than what I paid for it 2.5 years and 18.000 km before...

good luck for the BMW!


----------



## Kenway (Jul 19, 2021)

kevin#34 said:


> sold my TTS with no effort for 5.000 eur less than what I paid for it 2.5 years and 18.000 km before...
> 
> good luck for the BMW!


thats amazing depreciation. Also that buyer was ok with it being modified (or you removed the map beforehand?)

thanks, excited to drive diesels again.


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

I reverted it to stock, and sold the parts separately


----------



## Kenway (Jul 19, 2021)

kevin#34 said:


> I reverted it to stock, and sold the parts separately


If you have time and nerves and knowledge it's really win win.


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

not a big effort, disassembled downpipe, turbo inlet, spark plugs and air filter by myself in a noon, then flashed the stock maps (again by myself, since with Unitronic you flash engine/S-tronic maps autonomously)


----------



## Kenway (Jul 19, 2021)

kevin#34 said:


> not a big effort, disassembled downpipe, turbo inlet, spark plugs and air filter by myself in a noon, then flashed the stock maps (again by myself, since with Unitronic you flash engine/S-tronic maps autonomously)


Now you are just showing off 
Nevertheless kudos to you!
Did you disclose to the customer that the car has been remapped before?

I found a few good BMW 435d. All was good, price, equipment and pictures look like the car was taker care of.
But a quick glance at description shows that the car had 60hp map and lowered by 8mm by a kit.

I just dont want modified cars. Thats my personal preference.


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

no, but the buyer was a car trader that will go to resell the car, and I sold it as it left from factory, so from legal point of view I should be fine


----------

